# So, what do you think of your Star Wars DVD's?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yeah I know, yet another Star Wars DVD thread. I thought I would start this one to get comments about what you think. 

The Digital Bits is already reporting problems with the audio of EP IV but Lucasfilm denies the problems. 

I will be picking mine up today and probably watch EP IV tonight.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

My set is sitting here screaming "view me view me", but class beckens.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I saw them all in theaters during first runs back during the 70s and 80s. Have they changed the endings?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

My Box is setting on my easy chair saying watch me... watch me... but work beckons in a little while. Off the next few days but...BB5 (replay)and CSI ny tommarow and Survivor V. and CSI Thursday Sg1 and Atlantis Friday  Not saying I'll watch these live but....


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

*Have they changed the endings?*

Actually, yes. :nono2:


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

I watched episode 4 up until R2 and C3P0 landed on tatooine, Pq looked good on my X1 (silver box)...


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Its recomended to watch the "extras" disc first. Well, I did and it really is well done. But it was about 3hrs it seemed on the main doc. 

I then watched ANH, and the pic quality really did impress. I've about worn out my VHS copies, and the DD5.1 was also a treat. 

So far the "improvements" have been very minor, and I'm sometimes not sure if they were done this time, or the 1997 redo. The Jabba scene was the most notable. The trash monster scene was supposedly redone to, but I had hard time telling the difference. I guess there was a bit more "tentacle" in the water.

I'll watch 5 & 6 later on in the week.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

Danny R said:


> *Have they changed the endings?*
> 
> Actually, yes. :nono2:


What? So Darth Vader isn't really Luke's father?  How have the endings changed?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

BuckeyeChris said:


> What? So Darth Vader isn't really Luke's father?  How have the endings changed?


well, in honor of the death of actor sebastion shaw, georgie lucas has removed his image from the ghosts of anakin skywalker, yoda, and obi wan at the end of ROTJ and replaced it with the ghostly image of younger actor hayden christianson as he appears in revenge of the sith prior to his heat treatment-i am surprised that he didn't digitally replace shaw's head with christianson's during the vader unmasking scenes in the loading dock of DSII...I guess if Gergie lucas can sit in his office and delude himself that he is just in the finishing touches of a 30 yr project, it's his right, but i don't see how any self respecting actor can continue to work for him knowing that his performance may be replaced at lucas' whim-it wouldn't surprise me to find out that lucas would have also sent the estate of sebastion shaw a bill demanding reimbursement of part of the salary he paid him since he's no longer in the ending.... :nono2:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

by the way, han shot first....


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last night I watched EP IV. I must admit that it looks and sounds great. The dialog tracks sound like they have been sweetened almost bringing them up to today's standards.

The most impressive thing about EP IV that I saw was the PQ. It looks like a brand new movie again. If I didn't know my monitor was in 480p I would swear that it was high definition. Impressive, most impressive.

As far as I'm concerned, if you are a Star Wars fan, these discs are a must have (at least until the high definition versions come out).


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

I had the same " this is very HD like" thoughts running throuh my mind as I watched. The sound is also very good. Very impressive indeed. Cool documentary as well.


----------



## MikeSoltis (Aug 1, 2003)

Well I thought the Hayden scenes would cause me to projectile vomit, but we aren't subjected to his whiny "He's holding me baaaaaaaaacK!" voice.

PQ on what little I watched last night was very nice. ROTJ did look better than ANH, but given the age of the prints, not surprising.

Only funny thing is what's with the blue shimmer around the Death Star explosion in ANH? It's not around the explosion in ROTJ...


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

I really liked the PQ, for one. But most of all, I noticed a lot more ambient noise on the soundtrack. It made is much more immersified than how it was originally. I just watched Ep IV last night with the kiddos, and it was great. And it looks awesome on my HDTV.


----------



## badkclark (Aug 12, 2004)

Two things about the Trash Monster Scene.
1. Look at the Eye. That's about the only visual difference. The eye is more "slit-like" than before.
2. The sounds were much improved. A more roaring monster sound than before. Also more echoey (if that's a word) in the room.

Thought I'd help. 



Cyclone said:


> Its recomended to watch the "extras" disc first. Well, I did and it really is well done. But it was about 3hrs it seemed on the main doc.
> 
> I then watched ANH, and the pic quality really did impress. I've about worn out my VHS copies, and the DD5.1 was also a treat.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

also, in ANH, ILM has digitally included more liver marks on all the actors above the age of fifty, carrie fisher's character now has computer generated toe fungus on her fourth toe on her left foot when she's in the slave girl costume in Empire, and many of the ewoks now have slightly mossy green teeth to make them appear more threatening in ROTJ...also, when chewie sticks his head out of the imperial walker after saving solo and roars, you can also hear a low level sounding farting noise....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

So what did ya'll think of the bonus disk's special on "The Return of Darth Vader"? I was excited to see the very end of that segment, where Hayden is in full Vader outfit except for the helmet, which is put on him by a crew member. We then see other crew members looking stunned by the transformation as we see him walking up the steps in the costume, walking to a blue screen, where he/Vader is standing next to the Emperor, turns to him breathing, and the picture fades to black.

*Impressive. Most impressive.*


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Comparison between the different versions of Episode IV


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Apple: New _Star Wars Trilogy_ Shines on DVD


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Comparision between different versions of Episode V


----------

